# installing MusicMatch



## acornclubber (Apr 8, 2006)

My son has a Dell DJ, and when attempting to bring up the Musicmatch software that goes with it, he rec'd the following error message: Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library, Runtime Error! Program: C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mmjb.exe This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the application's support team for more info. We did contact Musicmatch & they had us uninstall Musicmatch Jukebox, reboot, then go to the Musicmatch installation directory and delete the folder "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\", then reinstall Musicmatch Jukebox from their website. While that was installing, we got the following error message: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sure Thing Shared\stcd3control.dll Unable to register the DLL/OCX: DllRegister Server failed, code 0x80070005. After that I uninstalled the Musicmatch software again, deleted the Musicmatch folder again, and reinstalled the software from their website again. This time I got it to install, and it will come up under the Windows XP user that I was logged into at the time. If I go to another XP user to bring up Musicmatch, I get an error message that says C00D0FEB could not create the media player control. Musicmatch comes up, but won't let me access any music files that are on my computer, making it virtually useless, unless you're logged in under the original XP user. Any thoughts, ideas, help????? Thank you!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Here are some uninstall instuctions that I kept, it may help.

The following steps will take you through a very thorough uninstall and reinstall of Musicmatch Jukebox:

Step 1: Make sure all Musicmatch applications are shut down.
- Close Musicmatch Jukebox.
- Open the Task Manager (use the CTRL+SHIFT+ESCAPE key-combination on your keyboard.)
- Click the "Processes" tab.
- Click the "Image Name" column title to sort the list alphabetically.

If any of the following applications appear in the list, highlight the application then click the "End Process" button:

mmjb.exe
mim.exe
mimboot.exe
mmdiag.exe
mm_Tray.exe
mm_TDMEngine.exe
mmjbburn.exe
mmjblaunch.exe
mm_server.exe

Note: Ending a process may take several seconds. You may see a message
indicating that the application is not responding during this time. This
is normal. Simply click the "End Now" button if you see this message.

- Exit the Task Manager.

Step 2: Uninstall Musicmatch Jukebox using Add/Remove Programs
- Click the Start button on the Windows taskbar.
- Click "Control Panel".
- Click "Add or Remove Programs".
- Select "Musicmatch Jukebox".
- Click the "Change/Remove" button.
- Select "Yes" if you are asked to verify that you want to remove any shared files.
- Reboot your PC.

Step 3: Remove any leftover files that were not automatically removed during uninstall.
- Delete any remaining Musicmatch Jukebox shortcuts from your desktop
- Close any applications that are currently running on your system.
This includes any system tray applications (next to the clock on the Taskbar.)
- Right-click on the Start button.
- Click "Explore".
- Navigate to the folder where Musicmatch was installed:

Example: C:\Program Files\

- Locate the "Musicmatch" directory, highlight it and press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Confirm that you want to delete it.
- Navigate to C:\Program Files\Common Files\
- Delete the InstallShield folder located.
- Navigate to the Windows Temp directory

Example: C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temp

- Delete the files and folders in the Temp directory. Note: Any files that are in use will not be deleted.
- Navigate to the application data folder on your hard drive:

Example: C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Application Data\

- Locate the "Musicmatch" directory, highlight it and press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Confirm that you want to delete it.

Note: Replace "user" with your Windows account name. The Local Settings folder is a system folder and may be hidden. To unhide system folders
follow the instructions at the following URL:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/hiddenfiles.mspx

Step 4: Remove leftover registry entries that were not automatically removed during uninstall.
- Click the Start button.
- Click "Run"
- In the "Open" field type: regedit
- Click OK.

The Windows Registry editor should now be open. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT YOU FOLLOW THE NEXT STEPS EXACTLY!

- In the left window pane you will see six main folders.
- Click the + next to the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" folder.
- Click the + next to the "Software" subfolder.
- You will see a list of folders in alphabetical order. If a "Musicmatch" folder exists, highlight it then press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Click "Yes" when you are asked to verify that you want to delete the folder.
- Close the Windows registry editor.

- Restart your computer.

Step 5: Reinstall the Musicmatch Jukebox.
- Please download the setup file from the following URL:

http://www.musicmatch.com/download/free/?OS=pc&DID=999990944

To ensure a successful installation, please save the file to your desktop before running the installation. If the installation is
successful, please be certain to restart your computer once more to update the system registry.

Step 6: Enter your registration key.
- Click "Help" menu within the Jukebox.
- Select "Registration" and then select "Enter Key".
- Enter your Musicmatch Jukebox Plus key


----------



## acornclubber (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for your reply stantley. One question regarding your instructions: in Step 3 you have:

- Navigate to C:\Program Files\Common Files\
- Delete the InstallShield folder located.

Do I delete the entire InstallShield folder? or a portion of it? I wasn't sure what "located" refered to. Please advise & thanks!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Those instuctions were posted on another forum and I never had to use them because I've only had minor problems with MusicMatch 10. To be on the safe side I would skip that step and if you're still having problems I would go through the steps again and just rename that folder, so if you have problems with Installshield later on, you can rename it back.

Also, if you're not comfortable with editing the registry, skip that step too.


----------



## acornclubber (Apr 8, 2006)

I have tried to uninstall & reinstall the Musicmatch Jukebox 10. I am still having the same problem. I can bring the software up on one XP user, but the other ones on my computer can't access the library, and it won't recognize that there is a CD in the drive. I think that this all has something to do with the original error message that I rec'd - C:\Program File\Common Files\Sure Thing Shared\stcd3control.dll - unable to register the DLL\OCX: DllRegister Server Failed, code 0x80070005. Can anyone help? Musicmatch technical support has been useless!


----------

